# New Yard Toys / Equipment



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Just had my first Exmark zero turn mower dropped on on 12/16/2021. 50" cut with jack attachment and jack for deck maintenance, mulching kit was installed and hour meter will be going on next week. Engine is Kohler 22 HP. Great ride, handles good and mulching system works great.

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B095nhQSTvEaXs;3F4D7AEF-ED8A-49F5-9A13-8D90393398A2


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Nkoehn22 said:


> ... hour meter will be going on next week. ....


I'm a long-time fan of Exmark mowers but no hour meter included? That's nuts. Even the base lawn tractors have hour meters on them.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

It wasn't much but I felt it was necessary to have along with the removable jack attachment.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Nkoehn22 said:
> 
> 
> > ... hour meter will be going on next week. ....
> ...


My Exmark Turf Tracer didn't come with one either. Had to have one installed.
Mark makes great mowers though.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

WoW!! that's a big mower for 3,000 sq ft. Should be done in ten minutes. :thumbup:


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

The front yard is 3,000 square feet, the backyard when it's done will be 5,000 square feet. The mower also has a tow hitch for yard work. I'll be topdressing the front early summer with the metal drag mat I got. So yes it's a multi purpose tool.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

That sure seems like overkill for that yard. Congrats though, I guess.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

The lot size is 1 acre, definitely not push mowing all that.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Nkoehn22 said:


> The lot size is 1 acre, definitely not push mowing all that.


Yeah your profile says 3k that's why the other poster said that.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Nkoehn22 said:


> The lot size is 1 acre, definitely not push mowing all that.


 :lol: just have to consider your present company. You're on a forum where there are guys (more than a couple of us nuts!) running 300lb walk-behind greensmowers on 10K-20k lawns 2-3x per week. :bd:

A little overkill on the mowing (if you are actually only mowing 3k+5k) never hurts especially if you will use it to accomplish other tasks. If you have closer to the full acre to mow, you're sized just right IMO.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

thats a great machine. 
i wish my ferris had a better solution to get underneath. its a pain to drag the floor jack around. 
Now all we need is for the grass to start growing again! :lol:


----------



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

Beautiful property. Enjoy your new toys! :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> thats a great machine.
> i wish my ferris had a better solution to get underneath...


If you look in farm or trailer supply stores,  that style jack is readily available. If welding the swivel mount to the machine makes you uneasy, have it welded to a plate drilled for u-bolts.

ETA: Looks like a kit is available for your machine.

https://www.wellingtonimplement.com/new-equipment/ferris/attachments-and-accessories/Ride-On-Accessories/Service-Jack


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> That sure seems like overkill for that yard. Congrats though, I guess.


Yeah, lol. I'm doing around 11k of lawn using an old 21" walk behind. It takes a long time but I enjoy it, plus it's good exercise. Weird, I know.


----------

